# jpg aus pdf erstellen



## shutdown (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Möglich, dass die Frage schon mal beantwortet wurde, aber die Suchfunktion hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht (php.net auch net :-( )

Ich möchte aus einer pdf-Datei, die auf dem Server liegt, per PHP eine jpg-Datei erzeugen.

Ist das möglich?
Und wenn ja, wie? 

Vielen Dank!

gruß shutdown


----------



## vop (5. Oktober 2005)

Versuch doch mal das hier:

http://www.google.de/search?q=pdf2jpg 

 vop


----------



## chris.woj (5. Oktober 2005)

ich glaub er würde es wenn in einem php script tun  

http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Software_and_Servers/Software/more6.html

guck dir mal das an oder eifnach bei google php pdf2jpg suchen


----------



## shutdown (5. Oktober 2005)

warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht 

Schaut ja schon mal ganz gut aus - vielen Dank!

gruß shutdown


----------



## shutdown (5. Oktober 2005)

hmm doch net so gut
suche ne kostenlose Alternative ^^

Ist das mit den jpg-Befehlen von PHP irgendwie möglich?


----------

